# **** Time Two-4-D ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

We finally have warm enough weather up in this country for things to start growing. The hay fields are start'in to look good, but that means the weeds are show'in their ugly little heads too.

Yesterdays weather conditions were darn near perfect for kill'in the unwanted growths.

Pic is head'in out to the north field with the sprayer.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The old Fords are good for that sort of thing. Bye bye broadleafs.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Things sure look green. here on the Rim in Az all the grass is still brown !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like the Marlboro man gave up his horse.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

You'll be cutting hay before ya know it!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Here in michigan, first cuts have already started. I'm waiting for a few fields to drop to get back on the woodchucks.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good Cat, our first cuts are also getting done.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Folks are drop'in their first cut down in the desert. They're have'in a late start with all the evening storms that have been move'in through.

I only get one cut'in up this high--- were still in the high 30's at daybreak. For some reason, grass likes it a bit warmer to grow.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Funny. Here in Michigan we kill the grass so the alfalfa can survive.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glen,

Funny down here in Iowa farmers are abandoning alfalfa for orchard grass. Mostly because there is no head dropping when it dries, Also it makes a nicer in 1300lb bale with little outside waste because the water sheds better.

Larr


----------

